# Request help creating a wild new point curve (tone curve) for a preset



## hap0 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm new and happy to be here. (I love Simple Machines Forums)

This started as a quest into the exploration of inverting color on my images. I've enjoyed using a few of the presets out there that some good people have created for us to experiment with. However I would also like to be able to participate in the creation of curves too.

So far I have searched and quested and lumbered about as much as I can but I have yet to find a meaningful enough opportunity that I can begin.

Is there anyone out there who can help me discover this magic?

For example: How would I go about creating a curve that resembles a W?

Thanks so much for any and all anyone can give toward advancing this effort!

Hap


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 15, 2010)

Are you talking about a Tone Curve, ala', Photoshop?

I believe you can create a custom tone curve in PS/ACR, and save it. Lr will then be able to read it, and make it available in the Parametric Curve dropdown list.

Not exactly a preset, but once available, any number of presets can reference it.


----------



## hap0 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Brad thanks for the response!

Yep, while I haven't been able to determine an answer conclusively yet, I have had a growing suspicion that Photoshop was where I may be forced to create this object as Lightroom just doesn't seem to support going too crazy with adjustments on the Tone Curve.

[quote author=Brad Snyder]...I believe you can create a custom tone curve in PS/ACR, and save it. Lr will then be able to read it, and make it available in the Parametric Curve dropdown list.

Not exactly a preset, but once available, any number of presets can reference it.[/quote]

So far this seems like the closest description of a work flow that sounds like it will get me where I want to go.

Do you have any tips or pointers for how I might get started?

For instance I would be greatly interested in following this workflow you have described:

[list type=decimal]
[li]Create a custom tone curve in PS/ACR[/li]
[li] Save it (how?)[/li]
[li]LR will then be able to read it (how?), and make it available in the Parametric Curve dropdown list[/li]
[/list]

I have Photoshop, but I have very little experience with it. Even if it is just some keywords that I could use to search on a common operation would be a huge help.

Thanks so much to everyone who took the time to even read this far.

Hap


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm on the run right now, but IIRC, in PS/ACR, there's an option to save a Tone Curve right there in the ACR panel. I believe it ends up in a shared location that Lr is aware of.

I'll look for details in the next 24 hours. If you haven't figured out on your own, and haven't heard from me, bump the thread.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 15, 2010)

In ACR, apply your wacky curve to an image, then import the image into LR - that brings in the curve which you can then save as a preset. 

John


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 15, 2010)

John, thanks, I didn't know that piece of it. That's much easier than the save, copy, reload method I use. (or formerly used  ).

Here's a shot of it in practice.

[img width=6'' height=382]http://www.purpleumbrellaphotos.com/temp/WShape%2'Tone%2'Curve.jpg[/img]


----------



## hap0 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hurray! Thanks this looks like exactly what I'm after. I can hardly wait to git it a try. Thanks so much!


----------



## hap0 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well it looks like Lightroom 3 beta 2 has changed the game and made all of this possible without the hassle of having to use Photoshop to create these point curves and import them as presets. Good times!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 29, 2010)

You may also be interested by Jeffrey's presets he just released for fun...

EDIT: And also here...


----------



## hap0 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow sweet! Very nice compilation of variations that one can use to test with. Nice job Jeffrey!


----------

